# Maike von Bremen: Orgasmus beim Promi-Dinner



## Mandalorianer (16 Aug. 2010)

*Maike von Bremen: Orgasmus beim Promi-Dinner​*


​

Wenn Promis sich gegenseitig bekochen, kommen dabei die kuriosesten Dinge zu Tage. Praktisch, dass die prominenten Köche dabei mit einer Kamera begleitet werden, das freut den Zuschauer. Weniger schön sind die peinlichen Momente aber wohl für die betreffende Berühmtheit.

Gerade bei den Worten „Perfektes Promidinner“ und Anastasia Zampounidis (37) erinnert sich der ein oder andere bestimmt an ihr Kochdebüt, dass in einer Ouzo-Orgie auf dem Fußboden endete. Die Moderatorin möchte mit diesem Image jetzt aufräumen und will heute Abend ihre gesunde Ernährungsweise unter Beweis stellen. Als Anhängerin der „Fünf-Elemente-Ernährung“ ist sie sehr darauf bedacht, dass ihr „Chi“ fließt und sich keine Stauung bildet. Das müssen natürlich auch die anderen Dinner-Gäste beachten und Maike von Bremen (29) ändert sogar ihr Menü, statt Schwein gibt’s Geflügel. Doch auch daran hat die gesunde Anastasia trotzdem noch was auszusetzten: „Sauce Hollandaise und Blätterteig, zwei der größten Chi-Killer! Ich bin träge, schlecht gelaunt und habe einen Chi-Stau! Das Dessert war schrecklich!“ Ohweh, schon schlimm, wenn sich das Chi staut.

Allerdings ist auch das korrekte, Chi-Fluss fördernde Fünf-Elemente-Essen ist nicht für jeden was. „Man hätte genauso gut Leitungswasser aus alten Industrieleitungen trinken können!“, so Schauspieler Reiner Schöne zu Anastasias grünem Tee. Aber es wurde unter den vier Hobbyköchen nicht nur gemosert. So bekommt Reiners Dessert von Maike ein ganz spezielles Lob: „Ich kriege gerade einen Orgasmus, mach schnell ich komme gleich…!“ Wollen wir hoffen, dass der nicht vorgetäuscht ist, wie in „Harry und Sally“. Fady Maalouf (31), vierter in der Runde, der sonst so nette Ex-DSDS-Kandidat, kann auch ganz anders: "Die Bitch muss warten!"

Wen er damit meint, ob Anastasias Chi wieder fließt und bei welchem leckeren Nachtisch Maike den Höhepunkt erreichte, erfahren wir bestimmt heute Abend im „Perfekten Promidinner“ ab 20:15 Uhr auf VOX. 

*War glaub gestern , habs nicht gesehen 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (17 Aug. 2010)

„Man hätte genauso gut Leitungswasser aus alten Industrieleitungen trinken können!“ rofl3 Da Gollum alles Wesentliche schon zusammengefasst hat, brauchten wir es ja auch nicht sehen


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2010)

gibts ein Video davon?


----------

